# Orlando Repticon May 11 & 12



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone going or vending?

I'll have the following frogs available.


Galacs Orange, Yellow
Terribs, Orange
Vittatus
Tincs Patricia, Powder Blue, Bakhuis, Alanis
Auratus blue/black, super blue, green/black
Leucs
Vents

ff's, flour beetles, bean beetles, springs, isos
Culturing supplies


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm going, but not vending. Should be there Sat? 




Reef_Haven said:


> Anyone going or vending?
> 
> I'll have the following frogs available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Not going but I'll have a small amount of tincs for sale at T.R. Herp's table.

T.R. Herp - Home


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

If anyone wants the following, I can bring to the show with me:
Siquirres O. pumilio Blue Legged
Blue Webbed Flying Frog (Rhacophorus reinwardtii) Males & single Pair
Male Vampire Crabs
Male or Pair Red Devil Crab
Tree fern (boards or fiber)
ABG Mix
Charcoal


Check out my classifieds for other listings.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll be there Tomorrow as well.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Steve has Campana auratus tads and Alanis Tinc tads for sale that he can bring! Bug him....



SuspensefulSteve said:


> I'll be there Tomorrow as well.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be there and I can bring some R Variabilis tads if anyone is interested.


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

I also have El Cope auratus tads as well.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Steve has Campana auratus tads and Alanis Tinc tads for sale that he can bring! Bug him....


Well that just ruined the suspense....


----------



## SuspensefulSteve (Oct 28, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Well that just ruined the suspense....


That's because Justin ruins everything.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I do it out of love....



SuspensefulSteve said:


> That's because Justin ruins everything.


----------

